# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή Cockatiel.

## vasilakis13

Γεια σας, ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ. Εχω ενα κοκατιλ λουτινο με εντονα κοκκινα μαγουλα το οποιο μου το ειχανε πουλησει για αρσενικο πριν 2 χρονια(τωρα ειναι 3 χρονων), αλλα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα εκανε αυγα στον πατο του κλουβιου ενω δεν εχω καποιο αλλα κοκατιλ στο σπιτι  :eek:  . τα αυγα φυσικα ειναι κλουβια και τα εβγαλα απο το κλουβι αφου πρωτα εβγαλα τον πατο γιατι δεν με αφηνε ουτε να πλησιασω!!!!,ηταν πολυ επιθετικος,συνεχεια φυσαγε και εκανε μια κινηση που χαμηλωνει και κουνιεται σαν βαρκα,ενω οταν εβαλε ο πατερας μου το χερι του μεσα τον δαγκωσε πολυ δυνατα,εκανε πληγη. Εκανε συνολικα τρια αβγα λοιπον οποτε οπως καταλαβαινω ειναι θυληκια. 

Εγω λοιπον απο τοτε που τον πηρα ηθελα να τον ζευγαρωσω αλλα δεν υπηρχαν λεφτα για να παρω δευτερο πουλι εκεινη τη στιγμη.Τελος παντων τωρα εχω τη δυνατοτητα να παρω ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ,θελω ομως να με συμβουλευσετε 1)κατ'αρχας πως θα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι ο παπαγαλος θα ειναι αρσενικος,2)πως μπορω να τον συστησω στη θυληκια μου ωστε να τον δεχτει και 3)αν θα υπαρχει προβλημα αφου ο παπαγαλος που θα παρω θα ειναι αναγκαστικα ενος χρονου περιπου(δεν βρηκα πουθενα μικροτερο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Να χαίρεσαι την κοκατιλίτσα σου... η οποία θα γίνει όπως φαίνεται πολύ καλή μανούλα!!!
Για αρχή διάβασε αυτά τα άρθρα!!!


*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel**Διαχωρισμός φύλου στους παπαγάλους cockatiel*Όσον αφορά την διατροφή δες εδώ!!!

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες φιλε! Εγω της δινω σκετο αυγο 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα (βεβαια ποτε δεν το τωει ολοκληρο) ,δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει αυγοτροφη. Εχει μεγαλη διαφορα η αυγοτροφη απο το σκετο βραστο αυγο? Ειχα δοκιμασει να της δωσω και μαρουλι και μηλο αλλα δεν τα τρωγε  :sad: , τωρα της δινω συνηθως φρυγανια,για την οποια τρελενεται, αυγο, και 2 διαφορετικα μειγματα σπορων, ενα που μου ειπαν οτι ειναι για μικρα παπαγαλακια (εχει μικρους σπορους και κατι πολυχρωμα πραγματακια) και ενα μειγμα που εχει μεσα ηλιοσπορους και καποιους αλλους σπορους. Επισης οταν την βγαζω απο το κλουβι της δινω αμυγδαλα και φυστικια,τρελενεται και για τα 2!!! (ολα βεβαια αναλατα)
Μονο κατι για ασβεστιο δεν εχω βρει να της δινω, το αυγο μπορω να της το δινω με το τσοφλι?(καπου το ειχα διαβασει νομιζω,ελπιζω να μην πεταξα βλακεια)

Θα ξαναπαω στο pet shop και θα προσπαθησω να καταλαβω αν ηταν οντως αρσενικο, ειχε παντως εντονα μαγουλα απ' οτι θυμαμαι.

Μολις τον παρω πως θα τα συστησω μεταξυ τους? Θα εχουν καποιο προβλημα λογω διαφορας ηλικιας?

----------


## Efthimis98

Λοιπόν ... έχεις πολύ δουλειά!!  :Happy: 
Αυγά μια χαρά κάνεις και δίνεις 2-3 φορές τις εβδομάδες. Στην αυγοτροφή απλώς μπορείς να προσθέσεις και άλλα βότανα και βιταμίνες-ιχνοστοιχεία όπως τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο ή κάποιο ειδικό σκεύασμα, ανάλογα με τις εποχιακές ή όχι ανάγκες του πουλιού. 
Όπως είδες μπορείς να δώσεις χίλια δυο φρούτα και λαχανικά στο κοκατίλ σου. Αυτή την εποχή, το χορταρικό το οποίο υπερισχύει, οργιάζει και βρίσκετε παντού είναι η γλιστρίδα-αντράκλα! Μπορείς να βάζεις καθημερινά ... να είναι πολύ καλά πλυμένη και στεγνωμένη !!! Καλό είναι να μην έχει υπολείμματα νερού επάνω της!!!  :Happy: 
Καλό είναι επίσης να την συλλέγεις από μη πολυσύχναστα μέρη και μακρυά από πάρκα γιατί ουρούν και τα σκυλιά...  :winky: '
Φωτό από γλιστρίδα για να δεις πως είναι :

Γλυστρίδα δεχόμενη καθημερινή επιδρομή από ..αδηφάγους σπουργίτες !!! 



Ξηρούς καρπούς και φρυγανιές ΜΗΝ δίνεις τόσο συχνά.... μόνο κακό θα κάνουν παρά καλό...!!!
Να δίνεις πολύ μικρές ποσότητες, γιατί είναι πολύ παχυντικά !!!  :Happy: 

Όσον αφορά για το ασβέστιο τώρα. Το αυγό καλό είναι να το δίνεις βρασμένο για 25 λεπτά με το τσόφλι. Το τσόφλι είναι πλούσιο σε ασβέστιο...!!! 
Άλλες πολύ καλές πηγές ασβεστίου είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο καθώς και το grit ( τριμμένα όστρακα ) . Αυτά τα δύο προσφέρουν πολύ ασβέστιο και αρκετά ακόμη ιχνοστοιχεία! 
Το ασβέστιο είναι πολύ σημαντικό κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, καθώς το τσόφλι από τα αυγά που κάνει το θηλυκό αποτελείτε από ασβέστιο, και τα πρώτα στάδια της ζωής των πουλιών! Παρόλα αυτά, καλό είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο να βρίσκετε πάντα στο κλουβί καθώς τα πουλιά έχουν ανάγκη από ασβέστιο καθ' όλη την διάρκεια του χρόνου.
Επίσης μπορείς να φτιάξεις και εσύ... δες ένα θέμα μου και θα δεις όλη της διαδικασία αναλυτικά!!!

Σουπιοκόκκαλα προετοιμασία 

Δες σχετικά άρθρα που θα σε βοηθήσουν ( λένε τα πάντα αναλυτικά ) :

Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! ( Σουπιοκόκκαλο )


Καλό είναι επίσης να βάλεις στο κλουβί ξύλινες φυσικές πατήθρες που θα ετοιμάσεις εσύ, για να νιώθουν πιο άνετα και να " τροχίζουν " τα νύχια τους και το ράμφος τους! Αυτή είναι η λεγόμενη φυσική φθορά των νυχιών και του ράμφους. - έτσι δεν θα χρειάζεται να τα κόβεις εσύ -

Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!
Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία

Και όπως πάντα, τι ποιο βασικό από μία μεγάλη γκάμα παιχνιδιών από διάφορα είδη υλικών ! Κατά προτίμηση το ξύλο!!!  :Happy: 
Δες ιδέες και ένα εκπληκτικό παιχνίδι χειροποίητο!!!

Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους
Kατασκευη Απλων Παιχνιδιων Απο Ξυλο!
Xειροποίητα παιχνίδια για τα μπατζι μου

Και ακόμη περισσότερα!

Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
Αξεσουάρ 

Για να αναγνωρίσεις την ηλικία του κοκατίλ σου θα πρέπει να φοράει δακτυλίδι !!!

Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα !!!  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

Αυτο για τους ξηρους καρπους και τις φρυγανιες δεν το ξερα,γι αυτο του αρεσουν τοσο πολυ φαινεται  ::  . Εχει δακτυλιδι,ειναι πορτοκαλι οποτε σωστη ειναι η ηλικια που μου την πουλησανε,μου ειχανε πει τοτε οτι ειναι 1 χρονου οποτε τωρα συμφωνα με αυτους αλλα και συμφωνα με το δαχτυλιδι ειναι 3.

Για πατηθρες εχω μια πλαστικη που ειχε ηδη το κλουβι,μια που ειχα φτιαξει εγω απο κλαδι ελιας(εβαλα και δυο καρφακια στις ακρες αφου το εκοψα το κλαδι και ετοιμο),και το εχει ξεφλουδισει σε πολλα σημεια,αν και τα νυχια της ειναι πολυ μεγαλα και με τρυπανε,με τι να της τα κοψω?Επισης εχω και μια σκαλιτσα για να πηγαινει απο τη μια πατηθρα στην αλλη.

τωρα για τη γλυστριδα,δεν την εχω ξανακουσει,θα ρωτησω στη λαικη παντως

σουπιοκοκαλο θα δοκιμασω να κανω,εχουμε αρκετα ψαραδικα στη γειτονια

τα παιχνιδια που μου εδειξες παντως ειναι παρα πολυ ωραια  :Youpi:  κι εγω της δικιας μου δεν τις εχω πολλα  :sad:  , θα προσπαθησω να κανω εκεινη την ξυλινη κουνια,μου αρεσε παρα πολυ!!!

επισης οταν εκανε τα 2 πρωτα αυγα περασε μια μερα χωρις να κωτσηλησει και την επομενη,αφου εκανε και το δευτερο κωτσηλουσε παρα πολυ συχνα και μεγαλες κωτσηλιες!!! ειναι φυσιολογικο?

τι αλλα χορτα πιστευετε οτι θα της αρεσουν?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Γλυστριδα οι λαικες σιγουρα θα εχουν, ειναι η εποχη της. μπορεις να δινεις οτι λαχανικο θες, αυτο το αρθρο (στο εδειξε ο Ευθυμης παραπανω) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

Κανε παιχνιδακια με καλαμακια, (απο τα αρθρα που σου παρεθεσε ο Ευθυμης) τα καλαμακια τους αρεσουν πολυ.

Φυσιολογικες οι υδαρες κουτσουλιες.. ολες οι θυληκες που κλωσσανε τετοιες κουτσουλιες κανουν. μην ανησυχεις.

Για συνταγες αυγοτροφης εδω Συνταγές αυγοτροφής. αρχικα δοκιμασε αυτην Η δική μου αυγοτροφή!!!. ειναι τρομερη, εχει μεγαλη αποδεκτικοτητα απο ολα μου τα πουλια (εκτος απο ενα που σνομπαρει οτιδηποτε αυγοειδες).

Οταν αγορασεις το αρσενικο κοκατιλ, δεν θα τον βαλεις αμεσως μαζι με την κοκατιλιτσα.. πρεπει να κρατησεις 40ημερη καραντινα Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά κι επειτα θα βαλεις τα κλουβια τους διπλα-διπλα για 3 ημερες να γνωριστουν και μετα, με το καλο τα βαζεις μαζι. 

Διαβασε επισης καλα αυτο το αρθρο Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.

----------


## vasilakis13

αυτη η συνταγη της αυγοτροφης μου φανηκε πιο ευκολη,τη γυρη απο που την παιρνετε,supermarket?
ειδα δυο παπαγαλους,ο ενας ηταν πιο ημερος,ηταν πολυ καθαρος,μεχρι και στην ουρα,και ετρωγε.
ο αλλος ηταν πιο ζωηρος ομως,οταν πλησιαζα το χερι πεταγε απο δω και απο κει και ηταν και ζευγαρι,ο πετ σοπας μου ειπε οτι τον ειδε να ζευγαρωνει με τη θυληκια(ειναι ζυεγαρι),λετε να εχω προβλημα αν παρω αυτον αφου ειναι ζευγαρι?ηταν λιγο βρωμικος επισης ο δευτερος  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Και τα supermarket εχουν, και οι λαικες, οποτε οταν πας για γλυστριδα παιρνεις και γυρη.  :winky: 

Εγω προσωπικα θα επελεγα το πρωτο πουλι αφου φαινοταν υγιεστατος και πεντακαθαρος, αλλα δεν εχω δει και τα δυο κιολας για να σου πω ποιο θα επαιρνα. επισης, εισαι σιγουρος για τα φυλα τους ή σου ειπε ο πετσοπας ποιο ειναι τι?

----------


## vasilakis13

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος φιλε και δεν εχω μεγαλη εμπειρια απο αυτα,το κλασσικο σημαδι που ξερω ειναι οτι εχουν εντονα κοκκινα μαγουλα τα αρσενικα. Ειχαν και τα 2 εντονα μαγουλα,αλλα και αυτο που εχω οπως σας ειπα μου το πουλησε αλλος πετσοπας για 100% αρσενικο(του το χα τονισει γιατι ηθελα να του κανω εκπαιδευσει για να μιλαει)  και ειχε εντονα μαγουλα αλλα αποδειχτηκε θυληκο. Για το δευτερο μου ειπε ο πετσοπας οτι ειναι αρσενικο οπως το βλεπει και το παρηγγειλε απο τον εκτροφεα για αρσενικο,ο πρωτος μου ειπε οτι ειναι αρσενικο και το βλεπει να βατεβει τη θυληκια,αλλα εκτος απο αυτα δεν μπορω να ειμαι παραπανω σιγουρος.
θα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να μην γινουν ζευγαρι αν παρω το δευτερο που ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι με αλλη θυληκια στο petshop?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μαλλον τα περισσοτερα αρθρα που σου εδωσε ο Ευθυμης δεν τα διαβασες.. συγκεκριμενα διαβασε εδω Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel.

Τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι απο τα ευκολοτερα πουλια για να μιλησουν. μπορει να μιλησει, μπορει και οχι. επισης δεν ειναι και αδυνατο να μιλησει μια θηλυκη κοκατιλιτσα. ουτε επισης οι παπαγαλοι που φημιζονται για την ομιλια τους ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα καταφερεις να τα μαθεις να μιλανε.

Εαν παρεις το 2ο που ειναι ηδη ζευγαρι μια χαρα θα ταιριαξει με την θηλυκια σου αρκει να τηρησεις πιστα την καραντινα και την γνωριμια, και φυσικα να ειναι αγορακι.

----------


## vasilakis13

Οντως ο Παρης ειναι πολυ ορεξατος,απο τοτε που τον εφερα καθε πρωι 7.30-8.00 της τραγουδαει!!!
ολο το μεσημερι σημερα της τραγουδουσε οπως εβαλα και στο βιντεο και το απογευμα πηρε το θαρρος να τη σκουντηξει κι ολας  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

εξω δεν κανει οταν ειναι ανοιχτο το κλιματιστικο γιατι αυξανεται πολυ η θερμοκρασια ε?
ηθελα να τα αφησω εξω γιατι τους αρεσει παρα πολυ το πρωι οταν ξημερωνει και βλεπουν και τις γλαστρες  :: , αλλα μαλλον θα τα βαλω μεσα τελικα.


οκ!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Το μεσα εξω δεν κανει καλο, αν δεν τα χτυπαει το κλιματιστικο απευθειας αφησε τα στο δωματιο. 
> 
> .


Δηλαδη εγω π τον βγαζω εξω το πρωι κ τον βαζω μεσα το μεσημερι (για να εχει δροσια απο το A/C) και το απογευμα τον βγαζω παλι κ το βραδυ παλι μεσα, δν ειναι καλο ? :/

----------


## vasilakis13

οχι! καλυτερα κρατα τον μεσα γιατι κανει που κανει ζεστη εξω μαζι με το αερκοντισιον αυξανεται πολυ η θερμοκρασια!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

αφου τον βαζω μεσα για να δροσιστει ο.Ο και δεν τον εχω κατω απο το κουτι του A/C

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οι αποτομες αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας δεν κανουν καλο στα πτηνα Στελιο!

----------


## vasilakis13

νικο εαν τα εχω μονιμα εξω το καλοκαιρι πιστευεις θα ειναι ενταξει η παρα ειναι ζεστα?

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Αρα τι να κανω να τον αφηνω ολη μερα εξω κ να τν βαζω μονο το βραδυ μεσα ? ή αλλιως ολη μερα μεσα ( αλλα παλι οταν ανοιγει το A/C δν θα ειναι αλλαγη ? )

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ενταξει θα ειναι Βασιλη, αρκει να μην βρισκεται σε ρευματα αερα και να ειναι προστατευμενο απο αρπαχτικα. το θεμα ομως ειναι πως θα τα βγαζεις για πτησεις? εαν δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη διαφορα θερμοκρασιας μεσα-εξω θα εισαι μια χαρα.

Στελιο, να το αφηνεις ή μονιμα εξω με προστασια ρευματος και αρπαχτικων ή μονιμα μεσα σε σημειο που δεν υπαρχει αιρκοντισιον και η θερμοκρασια ειναι σταθερη. (εαν το βγαζεις εξω, και μετα το βαζεις σε σημειο με ιδια θερμοκρασια με του εξω δεν θα εχεις προβλημα).

----------


## vasilakis13

Εγώ είμαι στο χωριό μου τώρα αλλά ο πατέρας μου μου είπε ότι τα βλέπει να ζευγαρωνουν και να παίζουν με τα ραμφη τους. Φωλιά πότε πρέπει να βάλω?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

οχι! οι παπαγαλοι συνηθιζουν να ζευγαρωνουν ολο το χρονο.. ειδικα καλοκαιριατικα μη βαλεις φωλια. απο Σεπτεμβριο θα αρχισεις διατροφικη προετοιμασια και ενα μηνα μετα θα τοποθετησεις φωλια!

----------


## vasilakis13

Δηλαδή όταν τους βάλω φωλιά τότε θα κάνουν αυγά? Από διατροφή τους έχω εδώ και κανα μήνα κάθε μέρα φρέσκα φρούτα η λαχανικά, το μείγμα σπόρων, λίγο κεχρί και αυγό με τσόφλι, χρειάζονται και άλλα, όπως βιταμίνες ή είναι εντάξει?

Αν δεν τους βάλω φωλιά δεν θα κάνουν αυγά στο πάτο του κλουβιού όπως διάβασα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις?

----------


## vasilakis13

Επίσης στην φωλιά τελικά βάζουμε τίποτα κάτω? Οι πετσοπαδες μου λέγανε και κάτι διαφορετικό, απο πριονίδι και νημα μέχρι τίποτα.
Τι διαστάσεις πρέπει να είναι? Είχα βρει ένα σχετικό θέμα αλλά τώρα δεν το βρίσκω και επειδή απ ότι θυμάμαι είναι μεγάλη και πρέπει να την φτιάξω πρέπει να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά για να βρω τα υλικά και να την εχω φτιάξει μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη πες του pet shopα να ανοιξει κανενα βιβλιο, δεν ειναι ντροπη. δεν βαζουμε νημα στα Cockatiels και γενικα στους παπαγαλους, αλλα δυο χουφτες ακατεργαστο πριονιδι το οποιο στρωνουμε στην φωλια τους. 

Αυτο ψαχνεις Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel. 

Απιστευτα καταπληκτικη φωλια!! μου εχει κανει την τιμη ο Μητσαρας και μου εχει χαρισει και εμενα μια απο αυτες.

----------


## vasilakis13

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές παιδιά! Όντως αυτό το άρθρο έψαχνα, μόνο ποτηροτρυπανο δεν έχω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να βρω από κάνα φίλο. 

Είχα διαβάσει ότι η φωλιά πρέπει να είναι παραλληλογραμη για να σκαρφαλώνουν οι νεοδσσοι, εσένα Δημήτρη δυσκολευονται?σου έχει βάλει και εσωτερικά μια στήλη κουνελοσυρμα ο mitsman?

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη εγω περυσι δεν καταφερα δυστυχως! να δω νεοσσους απο τα Cockatiels μου για να το δω αυτο στην πραξη. 

Ομως και παλι δεν νομιζω οτι οι νεοσσοι, οταν θα ερθει ο καιρος τους να βγουν απο την φωλια, οτι θα αντιμετωπισουν καποιο προβλημα κατα την εξοδο τους.

----------


## vasilakis13

Παιδιά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά κόντρα πλακε, όλοι λένε αν θέλω να παραγγείλω μεγάλο φύλλο. 

Διάβασα σε κάποια ξένα site ότι γίνεται να φτιάξω φωλιά από κουτί παπουτσιών π.χ.
Τι γνώμη έχετε γι αυτό? Έλεγα να κάνω μια και να τη βάλω μέσα στο κλουβι ώστε να μην τη μασησουν και φύγουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι υγιεινή μια φωλιά από χαρτοκουτο

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη εαν πας σε καταστηματα που κοβουν ξυλεια, θα σου κοψουν οτι ξυλο θελεις σε οτι διαστασεις το θελεις. 

Μην κανεις χαρτινη φωλια, εκτος απο το οτι θα γινει χαλια απο τις κουτσουλιες και θα μαλακωσει το χαρτι, με αποτελεσμα οτι υπαρχει μεσα να πεσει στον πατο του κλουβιου. ειναι και επικινδυνο οτι θα την φανε και μαζι με αυτην θα φανε και οτι χρωστικες εχει το χαρτι που θα την φτιαξεις.

----------


## vasilakis13

Σε ξυλουργεία πηγε ο πατέρας μου και του είπαν ότι επειδή είναι ακριβό και δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανενας πλέον δεν πουλάνε κομμάτια, μονο να παραγγείλω ολόκληρο φύλλο κόντρα πλακε μπορώ αλλά προφανώς θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο και ακριβό  :sad: 
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και να ρωτήσω και σε άλλα

----------


## vasilakis13

τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουν μια ανεξηγητη επιθετικοτητα το ενα στο αλλο,οταν πλησιαζουν καμια φορα μπορει να ψιλοδαγκωθουν κι ολας!αν δω οτι μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβρη πιστευετε οτι δεν πρεπει να τους βαλω φωλια η θα τους βαλω και θα τα βρουνε?

----------


## stephan

> τον τελευταιο καιρο εχουν μια ανεξηγητη επιθετικοτητα το ενα στο αλλο,οταν πλησιαζουν καμια φορα μπορει να ψιλοδαγκωθουν κι ολας!αν δω οτι μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβρη πιστευετε οτι δεν πρεπει να τους βαλω φωλιά η θα τους βαλω και θα τα βρουνε?


Μαλλων το αντιθετο θα γινει αφου ο αρσενικος θα προσπαθει συνέχεια να ζευγαρωσει. Αφησε τα να ηρεμήσουν πρωτα, ολοκλήρωσε την διατροφική προετοιμασία και μετα αν τα δεις ετημα προχωρησε σε αναπαραγωγη *σε εσωτερικο χωρο*.

----------


## vasilakis13

Οκ!ευχαριστω πολυ Στέφανε. Παρατηρώ ότι η επιθετικοτητα έχει να κάνει και με το φαγητό πολλές φορές. Πλέον όταν τα ταΐζω από τα κάγκελα ο παρης δεν έρχεται αφού τον διώχνει. Τον δαγκώνει επίσης αν πάει να φάει από την ίδια ταιστρα την ίδια ωρα με εκείνη. Έλειπα κι ολας 2 εβδομάδες, σήμερα γύρισα και τα πρόσεχε ο πατέρας μου, μπορεί να τα τρόμαξε κατι ενώ έλειπε στην δουλειά γιατί τα βλέπω και λίγο αγριεμενα ενώ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τα είχε δει να βατεβονται.

----------


## vasilakis13

ασχημα τα νεα  :sad:  δακγωνονται πολυ στα ραμφη η και στο λοφιο, η κικη νομιζω οτι εχει μια κοκκινη γραμμη σαν γρατζουνια στο ραμφος και λιγο αιμα στο ενα ρουθουνι αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος. μηπως πρεπει να βαλω το διαχωριστικο η να τα αφησω ετσι για να τα βρουνε? ρε παιδια εγω τα αφησα μια χαρα κι ο πατερας μου τα ειδε που ζευγαρωσαν τι τους εκανε μετα και ειναι ετσι τωρα  :Mad0039:

----------


## vasilakis13

πειτε καμια γνωμη βρε παιδια,υπαρχει περιπτωση να τραυματιστουν? για να τα ξαναβρουνε πρεπει να τα χωρισω πρωτα και να ηρεμησουν ή να τα αφησω ετσι και θα τα βρουνε μονα τους? σας εχει τυχει εσας ποτε να δαγκωνονται μεταξυ τους και τι κανατε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μήπως η γρατσουνιά προκλήθηκε από κάτι άλλο;
Μήπως από το κλουβί ή από κάποιο παιχνίδι!;

Καλό θα ήταν να τα χωρίσεις αλλά να είναι δίπλα δίπλα, και μετά από μία εβδομάδα τα ξαναενώνεις!

----------


## vasilakis13

δεν ξερω ευθυμη,ελειπα 2 μιση βδομαδες και οταν ηρθα το βρηκα με τη γρατζουνια. επειδη δαγκωνονται συχνα στα ραμφη συμπερανα οτι μαλον απο αυτο θα ειναι, δεν εχω κατι μεσα που να μπορει να χτυπησουν. 


Δεν ξερω τι να κανωωω,πηγα εξω να βαλω το διαχωριστικο και οπως τα παρατηρουσα λιγο βλεπω τη κικη να σκυβει το κεφαλι της μπροστα απο τον παρη(ακριβως οπως σκυβει σε μενα οταν θελει να την χαιδεψω) και εκεινον να της "ξεψυριζει" τα πουπουλα απο το λοφιο.οταν δεν ηθελε αλλο τον ψιλοτσιμπησε αλλα ηταν το κλασσικο τσιμπημα που κανει και σε μενα οταν δεν θελει αλλο.
Τι να πω ρε παιδια,λετε να μην καταλαβα και να τσιμπιουνταν για παιχνιδι? εμενα μου φανηκε παντως σοβαρο,απο τη δευτερα τσιμπιοντουσαν συνεχεια στα ραμφη.
θα τα παρατηρησω και σημερα και θα δω αν θα βαλω το διαχωριστικο απο αυριο.ευχαριστω για τη συμβουλη ευθυμη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μηπως απλα ταιζονται;  :winky: 
Δες στο youtube για cockatiel feeding each other η παρομοια...  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

ειχα δει το βιντεο που μου ειχες στειλει εσυ,δεν κανουν ετσι...πολυ περιεργη η συμπεριφορα τους.

----------

